# Happy Birthday Vlad



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday my friend. Hehehe...you're older than me again!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday to the immortal Vlad!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Vlad! Here's a cake for you:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday,Vlad's son (the edit function save the day again )!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, here goes another notch in the coffin...you do know that a nail makes it more permanent...right?

Happy Birthday old friend!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Vlad!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hehehe......Jeff called you old!!!!!

Haunti..don't call him immortal...sheesh...he already thinks he's the greatest thing to walk the earth!!! Good thing we love him...hehehe


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

trishaanne said:


> Haunti..don't call him immortal...sheesh...he already thinks he's the greatest thing to walk the earth!!! Good thing we love him...hehehe


But he must be immortal. There's not much left on the planet that's older than him


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!! Hope you day is Spooktacular! Wow, I think we are all going to fall into a sugar coma with all the cake at the next meeting. LOL


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

OK, OK, OK....I must admit I was wrong. As much as it kills me to do so, it is Ken's SON's birthday today.....OOPS. I apologize to you all for making you be nice to Ken...hehehe. His birthday is in March! Good news is that you now all have a free pass and don't have to say it again in March!!!!

SORRY!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Darn Ken, thats really to bad. The girls I hired for you party are really disapointed .


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Pattie, when I read the first post, I thought you were playing a joke! I remember Ken (and FE's) birthdays because they are the same as my dad's birthday (was).


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Can we get our cakes back, please?:googly:


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

This is Vlad, and Black Cat's son. I'll be keeping all the birthday cakes as a charity for the screw up Patty has made. Although you can bill her for shipping and handling of cakes as well as ask her for your own slice.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday Vlad's Son, Son of Vlad, Vlad mini me, Vlad Jr., Scout Vlad, .........


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Ooooohhhhh.....he's as big a smarta** as his father! I was going to go to your facebook page and wish you a happy birthday but not now!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Vlad and Cat's Son again:
Now Patty is that any way to treat your fellow adult? Besides from the looks of this forum you'll be owing me quite a few cakes!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Just because you are now 18 years old does not give you permission to make fun of old people that have so much on their brains that they make a little mistake. Wait till YOU get married and have the threat of your mother in law moving in with you, a step son moving back in, 2 two year olds here 13 hours a day and a 28 year old son that won't move out and then we'll see how YOUR brain works!!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

happy birthday to whoever's birthday it is


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Ya...what he said. Happy Birthday Vlad's son. And happy unbirthday to you Vlad.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to Vald and BlackCat's son, surely you must have another name, but since I don't know it I'll just call you Shirley.
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Roxy and Scareme, you two slay me!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Bday Vlad!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

(pssst - a teensy error was made - it's not actually Vlad's birthday)


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is ok. My girlfried's bady goes from the Oct 1st to Nov 5th.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks all, I didn't think anyone would remember my 50 10/12ths!!! Very much looking forward to the additional cake and presents though!


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

Happy B day


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Vlad said:


> Thanks all, I didn't think anyone would remember my 50 10/12ths!!! Very much looking forward to the additional cake and presents though!


Hey, isn't that double-dipping?:jol:


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Did I miss it?

Happy Belated Birthday Vlad...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

HHHmmmmm, 2 cakes for you?


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Have a great birthday Vlad.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

For those of you who were silly enough to follow Pattie to a thread she started months ago on the wrong day, shame on you, lol. Thank you though for the kind Birthday wishes. I better lock this thread or she'll make a rebuttal..........


----------

